# Nursing is good as gold



## Maire (Aug 14, 2008)

Compare to other health profession, nursing is more closer to patient and there is a continuity of care untill patients are well to take care of themselves. I find it very unfortunate that nurses are not respected and valued by the medical professional groups as they are also conquering the managerial position and governing over all the policies and regulations. We are not cheap labourers as we are trained by professional nursing groups and our nursing care is more valuable compare to the medical practice based on evidence research. The government should enact a law and a special body to protect nurses from being harrassed, discriminated and misused at work. If we are not that important to the society, then the just let the managerial groups and the medical groups do our jobs. It makes no sense, recruiting more new nurses and flushing out the good, experienced and skillful nurses on the other hand to other countries or to other jobs. How can nurses provide good quality of care to patients when their well being are not supported? When needs are not met, how can a person do well at work? Are we going to let bullies create more mental patients in the society? What's the point of spending so much money to help the society when the root of the problems lies on the misbehaviour of staffs that harrass other staffs at work? Would it not be a nation wide shame to the public for witnessing doctors harrassing nurses at work? What's the point of pressuring nurses at work when they are paid to help the welfare of the society and not a slave to these lunatics that fear for losing their power in the authority? Why should we let people working for their own agendas and not for the society? Are we that selfish to admit that money is like God to us?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I'm sorry to hear that nurses are being harrassed. However, this is a forum designed to give advice to expats, and I'm not sure what your purpose is in posting here, as without a vote, expat influence would be minimal.


----------

